# Amazon Rainforest 3D background?



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey there.

I've got some questions about Internal Background known as " 3D Background" regarding my 200 gallon tank.

I know they're a bit pricey but they look awesome.
I'm thinking about purchasing a 3D background such as this " Amazon Rainforest Background " which comes in 47.5Lx6.0Wx19.5H. I really like the looks of it, and it's the best 3D Amazon Rainforest Background that I've seen so far. ( I spent countless hours searching for a site that sells them but they have ugly looking ones ) lol.

Any input on these would be great.

Is it tough to clean? I just want to learn as much as I can before I get into buying one.

Here's a picture of this certain Amazon Rainforest Background that I'm interested in.

















Again, Any inputs will be awesome. I'm getting 3 Pirayas tomorrow and I would like to start thinking about setting up my 200gallon tank because it's just emtpy right now without any decorations or substrate.


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

I never used a background like this before, but I think they look really cool.
I've been considering something like that for one of 265s..

Go for it if you like it.. R.T.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i dont really like the bricks in it so i prersonnally wouldnt get it

alos remember the 3d background will take about 2"+ from your tank width giving your fish less swimming area


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i love it but i find these types of back grounds takes up space that a pack of red would kneed to grow healthy... have you bought it or are you still shopin?


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

i say yeah, it looks awesome. better then painted or one of those cheap plastic ones. i would go for it


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

cueball said:


> i love it but i find these types of back grounds takes up space that a pack of red would kneed to grow healthy... have you bought it or are you still shopin?


I'm just looking at them online, trying to learn more about them. I think they look awesome too.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Ive been interested in these too, what site are you looking at? I cant seem to find many out there....


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Here's my 3d 266g amazon tank. The background takes up 30% of the tank.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

rchan11 said:


> Here's my 3d 266g amazon tank. *The background takes up 30% of the tank*.


A bowfront tank would be ideal for backgrounds like this. Nice tank btw.


----------



## imnohero (Aug 12, 2007)

Both of those backgrounds look really cool. What site did you guys find these on?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

imnohero said:


> Both of those backgrounds look really cool. What site did you guys find these on?


That's the actual tank that I've at home.


----------



## Dizzy Dawg (May 1, 2007)

I say go for it









I have seen quite a few of these and never heard of any complaints. 
Just make sure you keep your tank away from direct sunlight as algea would be tough to clean off of those.


----------



## amazonguyana (Apr 27, 2007)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> i love it but i find these types of back grounds takes up space that a pack of red would kneed to grow healthy... have you bought it or are you still shopin?


I'm just looking at them online, trying to learn more about them. I think they look awesome too.
[/quote]

I recently put a background on my tank. they look great but there are some things to think about. 
1. I had an issue with my filter I had an emperor 400 located behind the background. It dident really clean the water
in front of the background really well so i had to get a canister filter for the front.
2. U need to drill holes in the background at least 3 so the water pressure/level will stay the same when u fill
up the tank. 
3.And as you know it takes up space.
4. I like mine and would do it again just make sure u get the filter issue problem work out prior to braking
down ur tank.

Thats just my opinion good luck........


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

What sites are you guys looking at for these backgrounds i did a search and Im coming up with nothing. Thanks!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's my actual tank at home which I purchased at LFS and not from a site. It's a DAS tank.


----------

